

Why this tiny Italian restaurant gives a discount for bad Yelp reviews - kamkazemoose
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/09/why-this-tiny-italian-restaurant-gives-a-discount-for-bad-yelp-reviews/

======
DigitalSea
It's good to see someone standing up to Yelp's questionable ways in which it
runs its site. It's ironic that Yelp tries to extort businesses into giving
away free food and drink, as well as paying for advertisements and placement
on the site, but a company offering discounts for one star Yelp reviews is in
breach?

I am coming over to the states in a couple of weeks and will make it my
mission to go to this place and give them my business because I respect what
they are doing.

------
zem
I don't see how they can be in breach of yelp's "terms of service" seeing as
how yelp is also taking the stance that restaurants will be listed whether
they want to or not

